# Dog trolley



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

It might help to explain what one is. Common vernacular does not often cover the US, much less the rest of the world.

I've been around a bit and am guessing that you are looking for a wagon for your dog.


----------



## mommaroot2004 (Jan 26, 2006)

now its were you run a line from one tree or post to another and attach a line to it for the dog to run back and forth along


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

mommaroot2004 said:


> now its were you run a line from one tree or post to another and attach a line to it for the dog to run back and forth along


exactly how you explained it and add a pulley to the line from tree to tree...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Like Bob said. 

Here it's called a 'cable run'.


----------



## mommaroot2004 (Jan 26, 2006)

The big question is is if it is suitable for a 20 tarrier mix? Especially when she is pregnant? My Mom brought me a pregnant dog to keep here frome the pound.


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

mommaroot2004 said:


> The big question is is if it is suitable for a 20 tarrier mix? Especially when she is pregnant? My Mom brought me a pregnant dog to keep here frome the pound.


When you say suitable do you mean strong enough??? Well it depends for one on how you attach to your 2 fixed objects, cable is recommended for the line, a good pulley will hold so all you need is the rope to attach to dog's harness...

Bob


----------



## mommaroot2004 (Jan 26, 2006)

Okay I mean is that over kill for a small breed dog?


----------



## mommaroot2004 (Jan 26, 2006)

And with the pull would that be too much work to drag back and forth on the cable she is inside most of time since we found out she is house broke but i want her to be able to stay outside when we have to leave for the wwhole day or something


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

No it's not over kill. If you want to go that approch go to a smaller hardware store and find the oldest guy in there and tell him what you want to do and he will set you up with the right stuff. Otherwise just get a rope and tie him to a tree or a stake and let him go around in circles until he can't anymore...

bob


----------



## jmic (Dec 9, 2005)

bob the builder said:


> No it's not over kill. If you want to go that approch go to a smaller hardware store and find the oldest guy in there and tell him what you want to do and he will set you up with the right stuff. Otherwise just get a rope and tie him to a tree or a stake and let him go around in circles until he can't anymore...
> 
> bob


 SHE! And don't leave her outside in a lightning storm.


----------



## mommaroot2004 (Jan 26, 2006)

she is rarely outside by herself for long so there is now need to worry 'bout that. thans all for the info.


----------



## daveincincy (Dec 28, 2005)

Consider the safety of using a "dog trolley," "cable run." I've heard of dogs actually hanging themselves (not intentionally, I'm sure  ) on these things. Rare I would think, but just something to consider, and I can't offer any ideas on how to prevent this.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

I would think you would have to dead man back each post to make sure it doesnt sag too much in the middle. Either that or use heavy pipe and ALOT of cement real deep to make them rock solid. Then you will still need a tightning device, season changes will droop the wire. as well as the pull of the dog. Maybe high tensile cattle fence wire would work well with a rachet tightener.I dont know how to attach a proper trolly so the pully does the running. Trial and error I guess. HTH --d--


----------



## jsalassi (Apr 18, 2006)

i use petafe electrical gate system. works like a champ. my retriever had the collar for about a year, figured it out in the first week or so, shes lost the collar since then and still "knows". My lab on the other hand still "needs" the collar.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Stranded galvanized plastic-covered clothes line works very well for dog run cable.
A small galvanized pully with the same type of cable from it to a hook for the dog's collar can't be chewed in two either, and enough slack won't "hang" the dog. Small galvanized u-clamps hold it together. Just string it between two trees, buildings or posts. Loop it around a tree, or screw-in hammock lag bolts work well for end anchors. 
Another alternative, albeit more expensive, is sectional "temporary" dog fencing for pens. It comes in very light weight aluminum chain link 5' and 10' long sections either 4' or 6' high (your choice, based on the size of the dog), and comes with gate sections. There is even a top frame for a plastic sun tarp cover over the pen.
One person can handle it and assemble it in any size and square or rectangular shape, or even diamond-shaped if you want.
The sections are simply clamped together top and bottom with special single-bolt double clamps that come with it and grip the pipe part of each section.
I just put a 20' X 20' one together by myself in short order (one side against my house on either side of an exterior door) for our 1.5-year-old German Shepherd that lives in the house. She's long ago housebroken, but still likes to take off unless she's on a leash. This "fenced pen" stopped that, and we don't have to take her out on a leash anymore. The three-sided pen cost less than $350 for six 6' X 10' long sections (two with gates). Got it at local farm supply place.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## owlmedic (Jan 21, 2008)

*look at this*

You can have a look at this site if you are still in need of one. No cement or drilling holes in your house. They are a bit costly but they stand behind what they make. You can even email and get directions how to make it if you want although as I understand it, it is more expensive to make then buy. This is a company in Canada that makes dog trolly's. They use some of the best materials and have a great warranty. They also offer custom made units. http://rundogrun.webs.com/


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

If you hang the trolley wire high enough, you should not have drooping problems that the dog could get tangled in.

Or you can attach just one end of the trolley wire to a fixed object (tree, etc.) and run the other end over a pulley affixed to the other fixed object and use a cinder block or other weight to hold the trolley wire taut.

You can put a clamp or other block on the trolley wire several feet before the end to stop the trolley wheel so the dog cannot get too close to a tree or other obstruction where he could wrap the leash around. You can put a spring in the leash (near the top) so the dog doesn't get a jolt when he exceeds his range.


----------



## ididit (Jan 31, 2008)

HD has them premade with everything you need $30. Got one for my lab 100' long with a 20' tieout. Other words he has a 40' x 140' area. I have it between 2 trees. only thing is you have to block his passage around the 2 trees and cant be any other trees in the area to get around. he/she will get wraped around them


----------



## owlmedic (Jan 21, 2008)

*just takes time*



ididit said:


> HD has them premade with everything you need $30. Got one for my lab 100' long with a 20' tieout. Other words he has a 40' x 140' area. I have it between 2 trees. only thing is you have to block his passage around the 2 trees and cant be any other trees in the area to get around. he/she will get wraped around them



My dog took about 3 months to get used to his new run. He got tangled a few times but has since learned where he can and cant go. The load limit on those tie outs is really low and the longer you own it the worse it gets. I am in Canada and the extreme cold -20 and the summer heat broke it down inside of a year. Keep a close eye and inspect it often for signs of ware and damage. Once the plastic housing cracks and it will your dog wont be around for long. You get what you pay for. $30.00 insurance for a 1k plus dog no way. Those are made in china and they have all the small stuff over there. Got a Yorkie work out but a 100lb lab....well let me know how it works out for ya.


----------



## ididit (Jan 31, 2008)

our lab was 6 months old when we got him for free. and i put the cable up that day yea he got tangled up a few times and too. now he's 18 months and he's on the cable when were not home and at night. the rest of the time he has a training collar on and we almost have him trained to stay in the yard without suppervision. yes the cable is showing wear but should last awhile longer here in alabama. Any way we hope to leave him loose fulltime soon.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

just don;t use the overhead electrical lines for the run. I heard a horror story about a woman and her child being killed due to this. The wire became chaffed and eventually contact was made with a hot conductor and killed the dog. The mother went over to see what was wrong with the dog and was killed. Same thing with the daughter.


Don;t know if it is myth or not but I have met people dumb enough to do it.


----------

